# More wasted money on this land transfer BS



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/news/2275111-155/utah-lawmakers-want-500k-to-study

How about just throwing the $500,000 at schools and we'd be further ahead.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Asinine. Why worry about positively impacting schools now when we can spend taxpayer dollars now to discuss a way we could possibly give to schools years down the road?


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Holy shizit this aggravates me to no end. The land transfer is an absolute losing battle whether your for it or against it.

It is taxpayer money being wasted. Utah was set up on the premise that federal land would remain federal land and the State had no claim to it. It is in the enabling document and act that gave Utah it's statehood.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

hemionus said:


> Holy shizit this aggravates me to no end. The land transfer is an absolute losing battle whether your for it or against it.
> 
> It is taxpayer money being wasted. Utah was set up on the premise that federal land would remain federal land and the State had no claim to it. It is in the enabling document and act that gave Utah it's statehood.


When has our state legislature ever cared about anything but wasting money?


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

And the reason Utah won't take this to federal court and keep dragging their feet is they know it will be a quick cut and dry loss. Utah has got to get over this little brother syndrome!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

hemionus said:


> And the reason Utah won't take this to federal court and keeps dragging their feet is they know it will be a quick cut and dry loss. Utah has got to get over this little brother syndrome!


Very true, we're just gonna drag it out and waste millions. But hey a few politicians will be able to stretch out their use with this.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank goodness they all are on the same page about giving themselves a raise. Working so hard to hardly work up on the hill!


----------

